# How much to empty 5 trash cans twice/week?



## steve b

The landlord has asked us to empty 5 trash cans at the mall we sweep with our T-500. They are full twice a week. What should I charge?


----------



## beanz27

steve b;1872150 said:


> The landlord has asked us to empty 5 trash cans at the mall we sweep with our T-500. They are full twice a week. What should I charge?


$2. What's the size here? We talking 3 gallon or dumpster?


----------



## steve b

Trash cans by the entrances of the stores. I don't know how many gallons they are.


----------



## Chineau

Steve do you have an hourly rate you charge for other labor type work if so one hour minimum and you have an answer. If not figure out what time is worth and away you go.


----------



## jimbo64

I'd hold out for an all you can eat voucher at your favourite restaurant in the food court.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I'd be minimal, but enough to let them know it's an added service with associated costs. $50per time = $5200 year.
Even up sell into wiping down the exterior of the containers. things they don't think about or have trouble getting employees to do. I'm assuming you are already there sweeping and that they will get emptied by mall janitorial staff when you're not.


----------



## Jfdvrod

We have been sweeping since 2003, we empty trash cans at most of our stops. I usually charge about $3 to $5 per can per service. That includes us replacing the can with a heavy duty bag. Spend the extra money on the good heavy bags.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Make it so that it's worth while to go every day even if your not sweeping that site. It will start with a few days a week then be every day and then they will want daily litter around doors and trash cans and cigarette recepticals. 
$65 a day for 5 cans a quick walk of the parking lot for litter. Wipe down cans once a month and report anything you see out out of the ordinary to higer up. That is your bags and their dumpster. I takes me 20 mins and I have a few of these type gigs. Grab my coffee at 6am done my rounds by 8 and over $50k a year If I could get more id buy a mad vac. I love telling people I pick up garbage


----------

